# Accessories and toys for mice



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey,after finding out the spare tank I got given is in fact suitable to home some mice I have decided I will be adopting some in the very near future (never had them before though)

So I was just wondering where to get some good toys and things from,preferably online as I live in the middle of nowhere and its hard to get to any decent shops!
Or if anyone had any spare bits they want to sell then let me know 

I know mice like cardboard houses/toilet roll tubes etc.
But where do I get the little climbing ropes,hammocks and little mice beds from?

I have an old 'playpen' that has 8 seperate sides for hammys and gerbs but mine escape from it so its unused so I have an idea using one of the 'grids' from the playpen (they basically look like a baking cooling rack!)
I am going to tie the grid to the inside of the lid,not using string coz they'll chew that, so its flat to the lid but hangs down a little lower so the mice will have something to climb over.
Does that make any sense?? 
I will then hang hammocks underneath the grid in case any mice fall....dont want any accidents.
The cage already has 3 corner levels but Ive heard they like to climb so I just thought this would provide them with a little climbing frame!

Thanks for reading
Claire x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Head to a charity shop  Kids toys are great. Construction toys are fun as yo ucan alter them around so things like megablox are ideal, toy cars (my girls have a Bratz pony car ) toddlers shape sorters.

You can get some great toys from here Buy Toy-Making Parts from Northern Parrots they are for parrots but the climbing toys are great and are all suitable for mice. You can also get hamster/mice puzzle sets (they're called puzzle playgrounds) that you can connect together and add to. Mine loved this for climbing up to the top level from the ground floor. You can get some ideas for toys and things from zooplus.co.uk. Wooden toys are fun, especially for girl mice as they love to pull it apart and sharpen their teeth - pets at home have "natural" wooden toys that include mazes, climbing frames and swing sets. I'd recommend that you freeze them first in order to kill off any creepie crawlies as they are really dusty at first.

Toys can be anything you're imagination can come up with! For example, I bought a Harry Potter book as it comes with a cardboard model of hogwarts for giving to the mice!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Dog rope toys, tied to the lid of the tank in a sort of sagging tightrope affair for them to walk along. Fruit tree branches, providing you can be absolutely sure they havent been sprayed with anything chemically and icky, they like to chew and climb on them.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

For extra "levels" I have attached baskets to the sides of the cages and cut big holes in the side for the mice to climb in. I then scatter food in there so a) there is room for all the mice and b) it is very easy to clean. 

I also have a dolls house with doors and windows that open. I use any cardboard boxes going...DVD/CD boxes, cereal boxes, pizza boxes, egg cartons and coke boxes. 

I use dog chew ropes in all the corners for them to climb up into the baskets and have dog rope leads (all from the pound shops) across the top of the cages.


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a pet shop and could post you anything you need......


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone. 
Right I will be off soon to give my tank its home makeover lol I will post pics when Im done.
stigDarley do you have a link or anything to your pet shop? So I could have a look.

Claire x


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

were not to the advanced stges of haveing a web site lol. But were a hell of alot cheaper then pets @ home (not that its hard  ) 

I can pretty much get my hands on any pet product!!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

it's also worth rotating there toys to stop them getting bored!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

stigDarley said:


> it's also worth rotating there toys to stop them getting bored!


and to give you a great excuse to spend more on them


----------

